
‘My daring grandfather took a bit of East Berlin for himself’ - cmsefton
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/stories-44601030
======
sundvor
Highly amusing: "The East Berlin guards watched this exchange from a nearby
watchtower. They could see he was really annoying the West Berlin authorities
- so to annoy them even more, the East Berlin authorities made sure that Kalin
had free and full use of the land."

------
jackfoxy
So this guy moved into Kreuzberg a full year after the last time I was in
Berlin. And this is now historic. Man, I'm old. East Berlin was a scary place,
if you ever took the U-Bahn, went through pass control, and popped up on a
street that might as well have been 1,000 miles from West Berlin. Mostly I
would just go to the Communist's liquor store on the U-Bahn platform and buy
some good Eastern European hard alcohol for cheap, get back on the next train.
Good times.

